# FAO Regional Reps



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If you haven't already received a new ttoc email address, could you send me an email [email protected] stating your current home town and the email address you would like your ttoc email forwarding to.

Cheers

Mark

PS You can still access the ttoc *committee* forum by clicking here


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We now have

[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

represented 

Come on the rest of the reps... send me an email with your town and your forwarding address and I'll get your TTOC email set-up. ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We now have

[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected]
[email protected]


----------

